# Dolores Caliborne



## KangTheMad (Sep 4, 2008)

I found the style incredibly confusing....


----------



## deviger (Sep 4, 2008)

I am probably one of the few people who liked the film.  Haven't read the book yet.


----------



## Black_Board (Sep 4, 2008)

you should know by now king rambles.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Sep 4, 2008)

Great book.  Didn't confuse me at all, and I'm easily confusible.


----------



## Black_Board (Sep 4, 2008)

shitty book; goes nowhere; i do not consider woman flinging shit on the wall entertainment unless the readers like 2 girls and 1 cup


----------



## wacker (Sep 4, 2008)

Three Authors works that I find a very good read are:

John Grisham, Dan Browne and James Patterson.

Also well worth the read is J.K. Rowling - Harry Potter series.


----------



## KangTheMad (Sep 4, 2008)

What, no michael crichton?


----------



## Dr. Malone (Sep 4, 2008)

I guess by going under "good read" rather than well written, then yes, Dan Brown and Grisham.  

Patterson is shit all around.


----------



## RomanticRose (Sep 4, 2008)

I liked Dolores Claiborne.  One think I really like about King is that he gets inside the head of an abused women better than any man should.  And in DC, he actually manages to create the other characters from the first person perspective.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah, he made the abuse so real that it was almost hard to read.  That's why  liked it, he really sold it and sucked me in while repulsing me and making me want to throw the book away at the same time.


----------

